# Mad river report.



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Had a pretty good day on the Mad. landed 2 lost 1 nice fish about 16-17 . Fish are holding tight to structure but will eat aggressively if you get it in their face . The last 2 wks have been the same been fish down stream of 55 and county line ...with he river being low and clear these 2 place's still hold water and fish ....But it is very difficult nymphing ....the fish have been right at the head of the drop off's and the cast needs to be spot on to get the nymphs down fast and get the high stick drift going....most off my fish have taken a size 16 copper john or a size 16 caddis .....be prepare to lost lotts of flys as the fish are right on the cover ......keep the tippet 4lb or smaller


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

nice my buddy was up today, said the river was fully packed, full cars at some of the locations he was at. he did get a nice 13" on a nymph and some other smaller fish, Im sure this warm weather would have been a great day to be on the river. 

Salmonid


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Mark , I hit 55 today. down stream of the bridge. After a Buck chased me into the river and I pulled my gun on him as I thought he was about to charge me ...the deer was within 10ft of me grunting stumping his front feet and shaking his head ....I kept backing up but he would keep closing the distance....so I drew my gun and just keep backing up and got behind a tree the deer lost interest and moved on thankfully I didn't need to shoot him....I then proceeded to hook 3 fish ......I pretty much had the river to myself the 2 other guys I did see when I came back upstream to the truck stated they didn't get anything .....I was going to try 36 but figured it was going to be a orvis convention there so I just hit 55 and called it a day......Ive been hitting fish every outing but the conditions suck river is low and fish are spooky , most often you have to hit them in the mouth for them to eat.....we should get some rain tonight and tomorrow with will help ....I'm off from work after Monday and I plan on being out most of the wk ......I may do a float or may go up north if the water comes up.....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

cool story about the deer, glad your ok... yup my buddy said 36 was a zoo, always is and frankly its not anywhere near my fav stretch to fish. I do **** some of that lower water during winter though.. not many fish but sometimes better ones.. gonna be windy next couple of days should about finish up the leaves if they are not done already. 

Good luck! I haven't hit the mad in a long time, Im well overdue...

Salmonid


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> cool story about the deer, glad your ok... yup my buddy said 36 was a zoo, always is and frankly its not anywhere near my fav stretch to fish. I do **** some of that lower water during winter though.. not many fish but sometimes better ones.. gonna be windy next couple of days should about finish up the leaves if they are not done already.
> 
> Good luck! I haven't hit the mad in a long time, Im well overdue...
> 
> Salmonid



36 being a zoo is a understatement...I don't understand way it draws the crowds it does .....I do like 1 spot about 3/4 mile above the bridge and there are a few places at and below the railroad bridge that seem to fish well at times ......I mainly float the Mad but have places I can stick fish on foot as well.....I hope this rain does some good ..its raining in Springfield now.... most of it will most likely get sucked into the ground but if the river jumps up some I may try up above Lippincott one day next wk....I like to fish up there from time to time and use a 7.5ft 2wt or 4wt.....A friend of mine will be home for T-day and we may float the river depending on flow....He is a guide from Dan Baileys in Montana .. we always do well together...he's more a streamer guy but can nymph fish with the best.....


----------

